# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Damn good jerk spice

## murph

Hey if your anything like me- you hunt high and low for the best jerk in Negril... but you gots to bring some home with you... Ive tried a few and ehhh... Gladstone's spice is good- but for the BEST look in the deep west for a rasta with a long white dreadlocked beard (sorry forgot his name, but he's is not hard to find) selling individual herbs, ask and he puts together the best jerk spice EVAH! 

Chowed some last night and figured I ought to share with you guys!  find this man and love yourself!

----------


## robcurry

we go every year to sav la mar at the end of george st is a huge warf, right by the sav market to the right is a huge spice outlet, the $ you save by taking a short drive there, and you can purchase everything from curry, powder, chicken, fish, seasoning and lots of spices inc jerk seasoning, we do this every year, we probably brought home 5 lbs of spices for around $5:00 canadian or u.s. , soon come

----------


## canuk cpl

we had some last night that we brought home , Ya mon. I get the craving when temps are in the 80s cant believe its march, Cheers!

----------


## Shark Bait Bobbitt

Ive tried so many times to duplicate a JA jerk chicken meal at home, and always failed.  Ive tried so many different types of jerk sauces sold in Jamaica and they fail.  The good stuff is made from scratch.  I started watching Levi Roots on the cooking channel.  He makes his own jerk sauce, which is an old recipe passed down from his grandmother.  He sells his own sauce and calls it Reggae Reggae Sauce.  During one of his shows he mentions using his Reggae sauce or Walkerwoods sauce.  I decided to buy some Walkerswood on Amazon.  I mixed the sauce with olive oil and Red Stripe, as instructed by Levi Roots.  This was by far the closest experience Ive had at home to a true jerk chicken meal.  IMO, Walkerswood is about the closest ting to the real deal.  Now I just need to learn how to make coconut bread or rice bread.

Here's a link to Levi Roots and some of his Caribbean recipes:  

http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/levi-roots/index.html

----------


## Tommy

I bring back home made jerk sauce all the time.  I have our cook put it in a Meyers Rum bottle.  The bottle is dark enough were customs can't see through it.  Just don't carry it on the flight with you.  Make sure it's checked in your baggage.  No problems!

----------


## limeex2

Marinade or sauce? Marinade use Island Gourmet(hard to find) or on the the island it seems to be made by the Grace co.Thin it out with olive oil and beer.Those were the closest I had to the old "DaBus" jerk stand. Imo,the best ever. For sauce try Last stop,Best in west.Stop at Bigga's stand just outside Green Island,great sauce with lots of heat.

----------


## Marblehead

The only place I've ever had jerk sause that made me hiccup was Boston Beach, the birth place of jerk.  We had bought some jerk and a bottle of sauce from a vendor and took it back to our hotel.  The restaurant didn't have room service, but of course they did if you showed proper respect.  The waiter brought our rice and veggies to the room and when he spotted what I had on my plate he advised, "That's really hot. mon."  Sure, sure.  I dipped the first bite of meat into the sause and popped it into my mouth.  Hic!  Hic!  The swaet was beading up fast on Marblehead's smooth pate.  That was some serious jerk and sauce.  Port Antonio and the eastern end of the island is worth the journey if only to visit Boston Beach and sample the original deal.  Respect  --Marblehead

----------


## Tara

A friend of mine found this jerk marinade recipe on line. It is sooo good! It is extremely easy to make & it's got a little kick to it, too.

Jerk Marinade    

3 Scallions--chopped    
4 Large Garlic Cloves--chopped    
1 small Onion--chopped    
4 to 5 Scotch Bonnets or Habanero Chile stemmed & seeded
1/4 C Lime Juice(2-3 limes)
2 Tbs Soy Sauce
3 Tbs Olive Oil
1 1/2 Tbs Salt
1 Tbs Brown Sugar (packed)
1 Tbs Fresh Thyme Leaves
2 Tbs Ground Allspice
2 Tsp Black Pepper
3/4 Tsp Freshly Grated Nut Meg
1/2 Tsp Cinnamon

Make marinade by blending all ingredients in blender till smooth.

----------


## Shark Bait Bobbitt

Can you find Allspice in your local grocery store???  LOL!

----------


## Biggs of the week

Pimento wood is the secret.Good luck with that.I always bring pimento seeds back and use them on the charcoals to add smoke.

----------


## rasta ronnie

I use walkerswood jerk seasoning.  Not the sauce.  I add some hickory smoke flavor barbeque sauce and marinade a whole chicken cut in half over night.  The next day I cook it on a charcoal smoker @ about 200 degrees with added wet wood chips soaked in red stripe.  Takes a good hour to cook.  Here is the link to hot sauce world.
http://www.hotsauceworld.com/jerk-sa...---spices.html

----------


## Jah Bless

> Ive tried so many times to duplicate a JA jerk chicken meal at home, and always failed.  Ive tried so many different types of jerk sauces sold in Jamaica and they fail.  The good stuff is made from scratch.  I started watching Levi Roots on the cooking channel.  He makes his own jerk sauce, which is an old recipe passed down from his grandmother.  He sells his own sauce and calls it Reggae Reggae Sauce.  During one of his shows he mentions using his Reggae sauce or Walkerwoods sauce.  I decided to buy some Walkerswood on Amazon.  I mixed the sauce with olive oil and Red Stripe, as instructed by Levi Roots.  This was by far the closest experience Ive had at home to a true jerk chicken meal.  IMO, Walkerswood is about the closest ting to the real deal.  Now I just need to learn how to make coconut bread or rice bread.
> 
> 
> Here's a link to Levi Roots and some of his Caribbean recipes:  
> 
> http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/levi-roots/index.html


Have to agree with Shark, always fail, you can never get the recipe just right.

----------

